# Juiced 2 PC - How to play it in Windowed Mode



## coolnick (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I am running Windows Vista / Windows Xp Both...
And I recently have purchased Juiced 2 Hot Import Nights
Since I just have 128 Mb Graphic Card i.e. ATI Radeon X300
I love playing games in Windowed mode cuz that gives me
nice and good graphics. So, could u plz tell me some way to
play Juiced 2 Hot Import Night in Windowed Mode...

I have tried putting -window at the end....

I play this game in Windows Vista....

Best Regards,
CoolNick


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi coolnick :4-wave: 

Some games don't allow you to play them in windowed mode. Try pressing ALT + Enter. I know this works for Age of Empires, maybe it might for you as well :4-dontkno


----------



## coolnick (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Jack.Sparrow...

It is very nice that ppl in this forum are helping each other...but my friend
I have encountered another problem...

Whenever I try to start the game it gives me a d3dx9_34 error and game 
does not start...

What to do now....??

Regards,
Nishant


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That's a direct X error. 

This may or may not work for you, but let's try it out. 

1. Go to this link
2. Ignore the recommendations 
3. Click the "Click here to go to the download of d3dx9_34.dll". A new window will open. 
4. In the new window, click "Download d3dx9_34.dll" 
5. Choose an appropriate location and download the file. 
6. Unzip it. 
7. Copy the .dll file 
8. Go to C:\Windows\System32 folder and paste it there. 

That usually works for most people. If it doesn't, you need to reinstall DirectX (it'll be on the Microsoft website) 

Hope this helps. 

PS. I've scanned the file you download from the website and didn't find anything, but before unzipping it or any other file, I would highly recommend scanning the files :smile: :4-wave:


----------

